# Power soundbar with regular remote?



## Punker1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

I saw something similar in a thread, but I think what I' looking to do is not possible.

I recently came from a Premiere and a Slide remote that when I pressed Power, my soundbar and tv both turned on. However, all audio controllers were only soundbar.

Sadly, I don't think the new remotes are learning. I know there are some codes (although i've yet to find one thta works with Vizio), it still wouldn't power it on/off as needed.

Has anyone had luck with my scenario?


----------



## jamesmstone (Jan 2, 2008)

Does your soundbar have an option to auto power on/off upon detecting a signal from the tv? 

Sent from my ASUS Transformer Pad TF700T using Tapatalk


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Punker1234 said:


> I saw something similar in a thread, but I think what I' looking to do is not possible.
> 
> I recently came from a Premiere and a Slide remote that when I pressed Power, my soundbar and tv both turned on. However, all audio controllers were only soundbar.
> 
> ...


I'm using a Roamio (basic) with a Vizio S3821w-C0 soundbar (simple, but better than my TV's speakers). Under Remote Control Setup, I set "TV power, volume and mute" to control my Panasonic TV, then I set "A/V volume and mute" to control the Vizio soundbar (code 1180). I found that the Vizio would turn on if I used Vol-up or Vol-down a couple of times after turning the TV on. And if I just turned the TV off, the Vizio would go off after about 15 minutes.

Later, after reading about it somewhere (probably here or AVS Forum), I went back and applied the Vizio 1180 code using the TiVo+TVpower procedure, which supposedly would add the A/V code to the TV code since A/V codes have a prefix of 1 instead of 0. It works, and my TiVo Roamio remote now powers on/off both the TV and the Vizio soundbar.


----------



## Ziggie (Jan 20, 2004)

I did get the peanut remote to turn off the sound bar/sound system as well. It also controls volume/mute, but I still need the Yamaha controller to switch between HDMI sources (1 is TV, 2 is Blu-Ray player, etc.)


----------



## mwecksell (Jan 20, 2005)

I have a new mini on a TV with a yamaha receiver. Can someone please clarify the correct procedure to get the power button on the mini to power on/off the my TV and receiver?

Thank you.


----------



## ajayabb (Jan 12, 2007)

Hold power and Tivo button then enter TV code. Then hold power and tivo button again and enter yamaha power code. Should power both up with any luck


----------



## Punker1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks guys, Ill try the code above for my soundbar. 

Silly question though, i never understood the 0 vs 1 codes. Are there instructions on how to do this? I haven't had luck with a code working for my Vizio, although ill try the one listed above.

Bottom line, I always had a peanut, then got a slide with my premiere, but the new peanut blew my away. Its far more responsive then my slide so i want to use the peanut that came with my Roamio. *Crossing fingers*


----------



## Punker1234 (Aug 28, 2009)

L David Matheny said:


> I'm using a Roamio (basic) with a Vizio S3821w-C0 soundbar (simple, but better than my TV's speakers). Under Remote Control Setup, I set "TV power, volume and mute" to control my Panasonic TV, then I set "A/V volume and mute" to control the Vizio soundbar (code 1180). I found that the Vizio would turn on if I used Vol-up or Vol-down a couple of times after turning the TV on. And if I just turned the TV off, the Vizio would go off after about 15 minutes.
> 
> Later, after reading about it somewhere (probably here or AVS Forum), I went back and applied the Vizio 1180 code using the TiVo+TVpower procedure, which supposedly would add the A/V code to the TV code since A/V codes have a prefix of 1 instead of 0. It works, and my TiVo Roamio remote now powers on/off both the TV and the Vizio soundbar.


Holy crap you are amazing, this just solved my problem. I didn't know about the 0's and 1's and now that makes sense. 0's tell it's a tv, 1 audio etc. BUT I didn't know you could do 2 of them, amazing. I bought a Slide for my old Premiere for this reason. Lastly, I was missing a working Vizio code, which 1180 works flawless. Must be a newer code because I didn't see it on the net anywhere. Thank you, tremendously. And thanks to everyone for their replies as well.


----------



## Humble (Jul 21, 2010)

To A. J. above: I followed your directions but had to add the same code I used in number 1 for my Sony 660 receiver (the second input) to the request for A/V codes in part 2 of the remote setup steps. So, I ended up with two codes in Part 1 of the setup and 1 code in Part 2 of the remote setup. It works perfectly on my Sony TV and Sony Receiver.

Thank you for your help. It really made my day.


----------



## Gary Lape (Sep 14, 2018)

L David Matheny said:


> I'm using a Roamio (basic) with a Vizio S3821w-C0 soundbar (simple, but better than my TV's speakers). Under Remote Control Setup, I set "TV power, volume and mute" to control my Panasonic TV, then I set "A/V volume and mute" to control the Vizio soundbar (code 1180). I found that the Vizio would turn on if I used Vol-up or Vol-down a couple of times after turning the TV on. And if I just turned the TV off, the Vizio would go off after about 15 minutes.
> 
> Later, after reading about it somewhere (probably here or AVS Forum), I went back and applied the Vizio 1180 code using the TiVo+TVpower procedure, which supposedly would add the A/V code to the TV code since A/V codes have a prefix of 1 instead of 0. It works, and my TiVo Roamio remote now powers on/off both the TV and the Vizio soundbar.


Thanks for this info; why can't Tivo publish these idea in their support forum. You just saved me a bunch of trouble. Who knew you could add 2 codes to the TV programing?


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

Gary Lape said:


> Thanks for this info; why can't Tivo publish these idea in their support forum. You just saved me a bunch of trouble. Who knew you could add 2 codes to the TV programing?


I believe that I've found the instructions as to this on the TiVo website in the past (found through a search engine search), but couldn't find it when I looked later. You're right--it should be readably find-able (in the end, I found the info. here in the TCF forum).


----------

